# driver for zx-i945lm



## captain black (May 10, 2011)

hey i cant find the lan driver fro motherboard zx-i945lm. Please provide me the location where i can find the driver of this board


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open Device manager and get us the DEV and VEN numbers for anything with a yellow or red call out.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------



## captain black (May 10, 2011)

i need network driver ,ethernet adapter driver of the board zx-i945lm.
when i do that it shows yellow question mark on the ethernet adapter.
i need this driver for my another pc, where can i get it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With out the device ID's we have no idea.


----------



## captain black (May 10, 2011)

I think device ID is as follows
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_813610EC&REV_01\4&293AFFCC&0&00E0
while i do right click and driver details it shows like this


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

RTL8101E
Chip Description: Realtek 10/100/1000 PCI-E NIC Family direct D/L link>

Realtek


----------



## captain black (May 10, 2011)

the link is not working
It shows site informationbject moved


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I was afraid of that, in the search box on the page paste *RTL8101E* hit enter and then select the link for Software the top driver in the list will be for Win 7, the second listing is the full installation package, either will work.

Realtek


----------

